
Nextcloud Hub Launches to Compete Directly with Google Docs and Office 365 - ognyankulev
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/01/17/nextcloud-hub-launches-to-compete-with-google-docs-and-office-365/
======
loughnane
I think this is great. I’ve been using Nextcloud on my VPS mostly as a
replacement for google photos and its been rock-solid.

I think we’ll see more of this. Increasing privacy concerns and a growing
anti-monopoly sentiment that makes the tech firms offerings look less stable
means there will be more and more demand for easy to use software that’s under
your control.

